# Plastisol Heat Transfers



## david90262 (Dec 1, 2009)

I can't seem to find another website that sells screen printing heat transfer paper. I want blank paper not the custom printed ones. I only found one here, does anyone else know of another supplier?
Thank you


----------



## acetransco (Jan 2, 2007)

Good Day,

Acescreensupply.com

Has many different types of screen printable heat transfer papers!

Contact them with your questions?

They should be able to help you.

Regards, David


----------

